# Never hungry after a ride



## pepecat (31 Mar 2012)

Whenever i come back from a ride, i am never hungry. In fact, food is often the last thing i want. Just not interested. However, i know i need to get food into me fairly quickly so today i waited a couple of hours and made myself eat some beans on toast. I still wasn't in the slightest bit hungry though, even though breakfast had been about 8am and it was now 1.30pm. I hadn't eaten on the ride either.

Do other people have this? It bothers me slightly cos i always hear about how you need to eat fairly soon after a ride, but i am just never interested. Am i weird, or do i need to make myself eat to get used to it after a ride?


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

pepecat said:


> Whenever i come back from a ride, i am never hungry. In fact, food is often the last thing i want. Just not interested. However, i know i need to get food into me fairly quickly so today i waited a couple of hours and made myself eat some beans on toast. I still wasn't in the slightest bit hungry though, even though breakfast had been about 8am and it was now 1.30pm. I hadn't eaten on the ride either.
> 
> Do other people have this? It bothers me slightly cos i always hear about how you need to eat fairly soon after a ride, but i am just never interested.* Am i weird*, or do i need to make myself eat to get used to it after a ride?


Yes


----------



## pepecat (31 Mar 2012)

Lol!! Ok, we'll take that as read then......


----------



## coffeejo (31 Mar 2012)

pepecat and potsy, two cats, pole apart...


----------



## ttcycle (31 Mar 2012)

A friend of mine who did loads of competitive swimming used to lose her appetite after training and competitions. I think it may have had something to do with cortisol and adrenaline in the system suppressing appetite.

Get into the habit of eating something after the ride


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2012)

After a long and/or intensive ride I am seldom hungry when I get home. By the time I have 'come down' from the ride, ie bike sorted, shower & faffed around for a bit, the hunger starts to hit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2012)

I've always been a believer in ''eat when you're hungry.'' Exceptions could be, for example, when you're getting to feel chronically short of energy or when you're training and need to artificially boost your food intake or when you're on a long ride and need to pre-fuel, etc. In itself, I don't think a lack of appetite is a problem, it all depends on what you're trying to do.


----------



## G-Zero (1 Apr 2012)

pepecat said:


> Whenever i come back from a ride, i am never hungry. In fact, food is often the last thing i want. Just not interested. However, i know i need to get food into me fairly quickly so today i waited a couple of hours and made myself eat some beans on toast. I still wasn't in the slightest bit hungry though, even though breakfast had been about 8am and it was now 1.30pm. I hadn't eaten on the ride either.


 
I'm the opposite, anything over 20 miles and I'm ravenous by the time I get home.

If I'm not exercising I don't get ravenous, even if I miss a meal or two. Take Thursday gone, I had a bowl of cereal at 0500hrs and got involved in a big job at work, that meant I missed eating my bait at lunchtime, and was kept on late, not getting home to my evening meal until 2100hrs ?


----------



## srw (1 Apr 2012)

For me, feelings of hunger don't really coincide with needing food.

Take yesterday - 40 miler including lunch, had because I felt I ought to rather than because I wanted to. I felt bloated afterwards, despite not eating an awful lot.

Whereas this morning, having just had breakfast (scrambled eggs and bacon on a roll; muesli; coffee) I feel absolutely starving.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Apr 2012)

Drinking a lot can satiate you so maybe you don't feel hungry but are.


----------



## lulubel (1 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> After a long and/or intensive ride I am seldom hungry when I get home. By the time I have 'come down' from the ride, ie bike sorted, shower & faffed around for a bit, the hunger starts to hit.


 
Same here. Well, at least I don't feel hungry after intense rides, which I do very rarely, so it isn't a problem for me.

I always have a snack within a few minutes of getting in the door, whether I feel like I need/want it or not. At the moment, it's a glass of milk and some chocolate. Because of the time I ride, it's usually time for lunch after about 1-2 hours, and I'm usually ready for lunch by then. If I'm not, I eat anyway.



ttcycle said:


> A friend of mine who did loads of competitive swimming used to lose her appetite after training and competitions. I think it may have had something to do with cortisol and adrenaline in the system suppressing appetite.


 
Yes, I think that's what happens. The body shuts down the digestive system for a while because it's doing something high energy (similar to fighting or running away) that's probably more important. This would explain why I tend to be ravenous after easy rides - because my body didn't feel it was necessary to shut my digestive system down for that level of exertion.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2012)

I can't eat a large meal straight after a ride, what I do is try and eat a small snack in the first half an hour after I get back, mostly protein, chicken pieces or a cold meat sandwich or similar. Sometimes I feel hungary when I get back sometimes not. For me the mistake is not eating anything straight after the ride, if I don't eat I get the munchies very badly several hours after I get back.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2012)

pepecat said:


> Whenever i come back from a ride, i am never hungry. In fact, food is often the last thing i want. Just not interested. However, i know i need to get food into me fairly quickly so today i waited a couple of hours and made myself eat some beans on toast. I still wasn't in the slightest bit hungry though, even though breakfast had been about 8am and it was now 1.30pm. I hadn't eaten on the ride either.
> 
> Do other people have this? It bothers me slightly cos i always hear about how you need to eat fairly soon after a ride, but i am just never interested. Am i weird, or do i need to make myself eat to get used to it after a ride?


weird, yes. Slim, probably. When you work out why you are the way you are, post it up and you'll make some friends


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2012)

Cycling seems to vary but with running I definitely don't feel hungry after it. In fact I can go running hungry and come back not hungry, I couldn't do that with cycling. With both I have to force myself to drink as I never feel thirsty funtil a few hour later when I realize I am really thirsty.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Apr 2012)

I'm not great on appetite after a big ride. However it is all relative. What I do REALLY enjoy is a mug of warm, sweet coffee. Don't always have sugar in coffee, but after exercise, it is very nice.


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2012)

As Ian posts quite often after a ride I'm not immediately hungry, its later on the munchees hit; if they don't, I dont thing you've been pushing hard enough!


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2012)

I'm usually pretty hungry after a ride too.


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2012)

For me the critical thing is fuelling early enough during the ride... if I don't I struggle to keep the pace later...AND i seem to carry a deficit through the ride and into the next day, and spend the entire day stuffing my face and still being starving hungry an hour later.


----------

